# puppy pic and adult pic comparison



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Another thread gave me the idea.

post a puppy pic (16 wks or younger preferably), and adult pics (any many as needed to show changes, if any), so we can compare and see the changes, if any of your hav.

Ollie is only half Hav, and I blame all his bad traits on his shih tzu side, lol.

first day I got him, 8 weeks old:

his brothers:


With Kara:




about 1 yr:



2.5 years old:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

This is Divya from birth to maybe 18 months.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

love these threads!!

Tillie at 14 weeks, 3 yrs and 3 1/2 yrs


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's Gemma at 10 weeks (breeder's photo) at 7 months and at 22 months.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy at 10 weeks, 4months, 3 1/2


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Love seeing all the changes our Havs go through in their life. Piper's only a year old and has changed SO much since we got her. Here she is the day we picked her up at 11 weeks, 4 months old (check out that snow beard!), 6 months, 9 months (totally passed out after a fun weekend with her breeders, Talemaker Havanese), and at a year old, which she just turned at the beginning of September.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Piper's Mom said:


> Love seeing all the changes our Havs go through in their life. Piper's only a year old and has changed SO much since we got her. Here she is the day we picked her up at 11 weeks, 4 months old (check out that snow beard!), 6 months, 9 months (totally passed out after a fun weekend with her breeders, Talemaker Havanese), and at a year old, which she just turned at the beginning of September.


Wow! She really silvered. what a pretty girl! I love seeing all the colour changes!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Darn my pictures wont come up. hoto::rant:


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Tuss said:


> Wow! She really silvered. what a pretty girl! I love seeing all the colour changes!


Thanks, she sure did! Sometimes it freaks me out a little at how different she does look from when she was younger. When I'm combing her out, it's really easy to see different bands of lighter/darker silver throughout her coat.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Love seeing all our babies! such a cute breed we have!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Piper's Mom said:


> Thanks, she sure did! Sometimes it freaks me out a little at how different she does look from when she was younger. When I'm combing her out, it's really easy to see different bands of lighter/darker silver throughout her coat.


She's really beautiful! With the Irish Pied patterm, she looks like a little Old English Sheep Dog!!!


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

krandall said:


> She's really beautiful! With the Irish Pied patterm, she looks like a little Old English Sheep Dog!!!


Thank you! You actually wouldn't believe how many people ask us if she's a OES puppy, especially when we don't give her a top knot. We get shih tzu a lot too.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Tuss said:


> Here's Gemma at 10 weeks (breeder's photo) at 7 months and at 22 months.


I'm not proud to say this, but I'd steal Gemma in a heart beat. beyond cute!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

whimsy said:


> Love seeing all our babies! such a cute breed we have!


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Canela at 2wks, 8 wks, 6mo and 1.5 yr


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Vino 5wks, 10wks, and 6 mo....


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

i have MHS with that first pic of Vino.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Oh and Chester has changed a lot in 6 1/2 months.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Darn my pictures wont come up. hoto::rant:


You can do attachments, or use a free photo online website like photobucket. then they give you links to post the pics.

c'mon Suzi! I wanna see your pics!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aché...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yunque...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It's amazing how some of them change so dramatically and then some, like Whimsy, not really at all. All adorable!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Jax at 4 months, 2years and 4 years. He has undergone a huge color change. Started off black with white markings. Silvered out starting at about 10 months through about 3 years and has now started to darken back up. At the peak of his lightening up the silvering blended into the white on his coat so it was hard to tell apart. He is now a charcoal gray, darker than the silver but not black.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Ruth4Havs said:


> i have MHS with that first pic of Vino.


I remember that MHS feeling&#8230; that's how I ended up getting Vino. I still have it some days esp after looking at all these adorable puppy pictures but 2 is our limit - for now.LOL&#8230;. not to temp you but your in luck Vino's mom just had a litter this past Tuesday&#8230;. They are adorable!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love all the pictures. I still cant download mine. It gets 100% done then a new screen pops up that is blank.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sprorchid said:


> You can do attachments, or use a free photo online website like photobucket. then they give you links to post the pics.
> 
> c'mon Suzi! I wanna see your pics!!!


 Thanks I posted pictures last week. My computer just got a tune up but I posted a picture after that. 
I'll try Firefox.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I had to do something different but got it to work:crazy: This is the sisters last week. The second is two years ago age one . They are both 3 years old now. 
The other two are when Zoey was about 12 weeks and Maddie about 10 weeks she is the bunny.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay I need one more of Maddie. She wiggled a lot as a puppy and it was hard to take her picture.Its weird the one picture I want to show of Maddie it wont upload. Oh well. This is the first week home. She is the best dog I have ever had. Zoe is the best too.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, Suzi, that little bunny is soooo cute. Also, love the other costumes. The sisters are adorable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> OMG, Suzi, that little bunny is soooo cute. Also, love the other costumes. The sisters are adorable.


 love the bunny!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

A co-worker was having a rough day today. and I happened to be browsing this thread, so I said, I have something that will cheer you up! come over here (to my laptop)...

It totally worked - now she wants a havanese puppy, lol. she is sufficiently cheered up.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Suzi said:


> I had to do something different but got it to work:crazy: This is the sisters last week. The second is two years ago age one . They are both 3 years old now.
> The other two are when Zoey was about 12 weeks and Maddie about 10 weeks she is the bunny.


Suzi. I must have that bunny costume. WHERE did you find that? These pictures are beyond adorable.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Suzi, the butterfly costumes will always be my FAVORITE!!! The sisters are adorable!!! Love the wings. The bunny is toooo cute too - you are very talented, wish I had your skills.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> I remember that MHS feeling&#8230; that's how I ended up getting Vino. I still have it some days esp after looking at all these adorable puppy pictures but 2 is our limit - for now.LOL&#8230;. not to temp you but your in luck Vino's mom just had a litter this past Tuesday&#8230;. They are adorable!


CHOCOLATE PUPPIES!!!!!!:jaw:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

BTW, Suzi, that bunny costume makes me crack up - soooo cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

tra_po said:


> Suzi. I must have that bunny costume. WHERE did you find that? These pictures are beyond adorable.


 I made the bunny outfit. I could send it to you( If I can find it. But I think it would be to small. Maddie was only about 12 weeks old. I ended up just making a different head because she couldn't lift her head very easy and just stood their with her head down. I used burlap and hooked yarn like you would a rug. For the other head I started with a small crochet hat then hooked the yarn. It was the hardest because dogs really don't like hats and they fall off so easy. I think I used a child s head band for the other one?
I just noticed that Ludo is still a small pup I'll see if I can find the out fit if he is under 4 to 5 lbs. PM me I get lost in these trends sometimes.
Darn I cant find it. I remember it in a bag somewhere.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Ruth4Havs said:


> CHOCOLATE PUPPIES!!!!!!:jaw:


Chocolates are adorable but these guys (and Vino) are redheads  I just love their red color!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

shimpli said:


> Yunque...


Yunque has a real nice coat and color! Very adorable!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> Chocolates are adorable but these guys (and Vino) are redheads  I just love their red color!!


Yes and reds too are always soooo cute


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

BFrancs said:


> Yunque has a real nice coat and color! Very adorable!


Thanks!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

2 weeks, 5 weeks, 8 weeks (first 3 he's still at the breeder's), 6 months, and 2 years


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Love the coloring! you are so lucky to have early puppy pics of your dog. very precious.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Piper's Mom said:


> Thank you! You actually wouldn't believe how many people ask us if she's a OES puppy, especially when we don't give her a top knot. We get shih tzu a lot too.


We get OES puppy too! It's funny because of course at the size of a Havanese an OES puppy would be too young to have a shaggy coat yet. But they do look a little like mini sheepdogs with the hair in their faces.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jcbpaisley said:


> We get OES puppy too! It's funny because of course at the size of a Havanese an OES puppy would be too young to have a shaggy coat yet. But they do look a little like mini sheepdogs with the hair in their faces.


I have a friend with a Landseer Newfie. She has watched Kodi a few times when I've been away, and taken him to the Cape with her. Kodi and the Newfie are marked very similarly. It's amazing how many times she's been stopped by people thinking that Kodi is Lucy's puppy!!! :laugh:


----------

